

Looking for a Web Developer/ CTO, Chief Tech Officer/ Technical CoFounder - Worthwhile

Looking for a Web Developer/ CTO, Chief Tech Officer/ Technical CoFounder<p>I have developed a concept that needs to help to get to the next level. I am looking for a CTO to oversee the build/launch.<p>The vertical industry is corporate finance, with global plans, revenue model will primarily be subscription and finder fee based. The concept is proven and will be revenue generating shortly following launch. We will capitalize on social media associations, LinkedIn, Facebook, etc. Bootstraped funding for the project is in place.<p>Why would I be a great cofounder for you: I am a business guy. I need a tech guy. I am a true entrepreneur, I am and idea guy, a dreamer, a marketing guru, have depth of experience in corporate finance, business development and very good at sales and business development. I hustle and work hard. I can go to my corporate finance network and get further investment when needed.<p>What am I looking for:<p>I am not looking for a code monkey. I am looking for a partner. I have a strong bias towards someone based here in Seattle, as being able work in the same room and bouncing ideas and motivations off one another will be very strong benefit for the initial success and launch of the company.<p>I am looking for someone who can commit some significant time to this project. Someone who is willing to give this project priority, but they could have a full-time job or other freelance projects.<p>What is the opportunity ? I am offering up to 1/3 equity in the company. The company will have cash and can pay salary, however equity – salary.<p>Let me know what your experience is, past successes, LinkedIn profile, etc. and we can further discuss Company.<p>contact me at kevin.worth(at)hotmail(dot)com
======
Worthwhile
x

